# surprising labour ban help



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

long story short i worked for a large US corporation (company A)since Nov 2011, although my visa started 28th Jan 2012. Last year the company sold the division i work for, but we were kept on their visa until end of Jan this year when my visa expired. From visa expiry to cancellation there was a dely of 3 days although no fine was imposed. I worked for company A for 2 years 2 months.

I work in Oil and Gas and prior to applying for new Dubai visa it was arranged for me to apply for a mission visa through our client so i can apply for CNIA pass to visit site in AD. This was because of quality issues that i need to deal with. If you have a Dubai visa you cannot get a CNIA pass for AD. So timing seemed good to finally visit site. I have just received note back from our client that i have a 6 month labour ban in place so they cannot apply for mission visa. I spoken to my previous company and they havent applied a ban and relationships with them, new company and myself are good.

The ban can be lifted if i provide a) secondary school cert ( i left school 38 years ago and havent a clue where this is or B) Uni cert, again i went down the apprenticehip route and learned reality rather than theory.

Freaked me out a bit as the new company i wiill work for (company B) i set the company up and am GM on the business license. Salary is in excess of 12K per year. Company A is non FZE but company B is FZE, our client who applied for mission visa is non FZE.

Tomorrow my old PRO will go to MOL to see if ban can be lifted but in the meantime looks like i will need a few stiff ones tonight to sleep. Any one had similiar experience or know any reason why a ban would be applied? got me freaked out to say the least


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Sorry but your post is a little confusing - but if your new company is in a Freezone - I don't believe that a labour ban applies - maybe others will be along to confirm this.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Safwanish (Jan 29, 2014)

Only company A's PRO can lift the ban. I don't know why you were suggested that providing school transcript would somehow lift the ban?

When you come to Dubai on your first visa, you sign a 2-year contract with the company. If you break the contract within that period, you are automatically banned to come back in UAE for 6 months. Or employer/company PRO can himself impose the ban and cancel the visa. Not sure which one is the case here.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

hi steve, new company is in freezone, but i havent applied for residency yet as i need a mission visa to get a CNIA pass, this enables access to government controlled sites such as oil storage terminal. This was applied through an EPC contractor which is not freezone. A mission visa is effectively a temporary visa.

Saf, I have worked for the company for more than 2 years, so thats not an issue. With regard to the secondary school cert, firstly its 33 years since i left school and not 38, ageing myself. i have been told if i provide my school certs the ban will be lifted. Friggin stupid as ive been a manager for the last 20years and have sourced close to 40million aed in UAE this years alone.I have spoken to my old PRO he is going to MOL tomorrow, i noticed earlier on my cancellation form the word "ban" on there with some arabic. The PRO reckons that the cancellation was normal and no ban was sought. Lets see what tomorrow brings

worst case i can go to AQA in the uk to get copies of my certs, spoke to my old school but as i left in 1981 before the age of computers my records no longer exist, but AQA keep 'O'Levels cert for ever.


----------



## uberkoen (Sep 12, 2013)

Laowei said:


> hi steve, new company is in freezone, but i havent applied for residency yet as i need a mission visa to get a CNIA pass, this enables access to government controlled sites such as oil storage terminal. This was applied through an EPC contractor which is not freezone. A mission visa is effectively a temporary visa.
> 
> Saf, I have worked for the company for more than 2 years, so thats not an issue. With regard to the secondary school cert, firstly its 33 years since i left school and not 38, ageing myself. i have been told if i provide my school certs the ban will be lifted. Friggin stupid as ive been a manager for the last 20years and have sourced close to 40million aed in UAE this years alone.I have spoken to my old PRO he is going to MOL tomorrow, i noticed earlier on my cancellation form the word "ban" on there with some arabic. The PRO reckons that the cancellation was normal and no ban was sought. Lets see what tomorrow brings
> 
> worst case i can go to AQA in the uk to get copies of my certs, spoke to my old school but as i left in 1981 before the age of computers my records no longer exist, but AQA keep 'O'Levels cert for ever.


Nothing to worry about I reckon. The PRO will solve the issue tomorrow morning. Probably an error by the MOL


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Laowei said:


> I have spoken to my old PRO he is going to MOL tomorrow, i noticed earlier on my cancellation form the word "ban" on there with some arabic. The PRO reckons that the cancellation was normal and no ban was sought. Lets see what tomorrow brings.


I guarantee the system will be down.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Your PRO should be able to resolve the issue, but in case the authorities insist on documentation for removal of the ban; in-leiu of degree certificates etc, you also have the option to submit valid work experience documentation. 

If you have more than 10-12 years of experience within your field then you do satisfy the educational requirements needed to have the ban removed. Just FYI, maybe something you and your PRO can look into, in case this still persists.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

saraswat said:


> Your PRO should be able to resolve the issue, but in case the authorities insist on documentation for removal of the ban; in-leiu of degree certificates etc, you also have the option to submit valid work experience documentation.
> 
> If you have more than 10-12 years of experience within your field then you do satisfy the educational requirements needed to have the ban removed. Just FYI, maybe something you and your PRO can look into, in case this still persists.


Thanks Saraswat, i suggested this to our client as my resume is pretty good even if i do say so myself. will update later, just waiting for the call.


----------



## Nix2012 (May 18, 2012)

I don't think the ban will be there


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

after a couple of days of nervous waiting think ive finally got to the bottom of this. 

It appears that when i set the new brancjh office up in DWC i submitted copies of my passport, board resolutions and other documents and these were used to register me as the GM of the branch office. Now although i havent started the visa process yet, my file (immigration, labour not sure which one) is marked that i am GM of the fze company in DWC. 

When our client applied for a mission visa it picked up that i was working in DWC since 6th January. The ban came in after applying for a second visa, only 2 months after registering at DWC. In fact even though the word ban is mentioned its not a ban it more to do with my file being blocked and not allowing application for a second visa (even though i havent got my first yet) confused? 

I have been advised by our old PRO to go to MOL on Sunday explain the need for a short term mission visa and see if i can get my file unlocked. If not then just means i cant apply for mission visa but application for visa at DWC would be fine as no ban in place there.


----------

